# made diy bubbler. stem hangs right above water?



## Relentless999 (Aug 16, 2009)

I made a diy bubbler and I just want to make sure, when I put the clone in the lid how far should the clone stem be above the water? When roots develop is it ok if they hang in the water?


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 17, 2009)

anyone??


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 19, 2009)

this is a very basic question, someone please answer it for me.

thanks!


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bump


----------



## stillsmokin43 (Aug 21, 2009)

The stem should sit just above the water as long as your bubbling is breaking the surface and spraying them and yea after they start rooting the roots will go right in the water  . just dont let them get all tangled up  pot them up before that happens  hope that helps  good luck


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 22, 2009)

Yup...  

what stillsmokin said...  you should have bubbles breaking the surface and that will keep the stems just above the water line moist.  I've let my roots get very grown together in my bubble cloner but if I gently swish the roots under water while separating them they usually come right apart.  

I can see you were buggin for an answer to your post earlier...   Do you ever try Google to look for your answers?  It's much quicker and easier most of the time...   Just google 'bubble cloner water level marijuana' and voila!  You'll have lots of threads to choose from and I'll bet you could have found your answer in 5 minutes or less of reading.  I also like using the 'advanced search' on Google and limiting my search to marijuanapassion.com and you can find just about anything you're looking for.

Happy Cloning!


----------



## tastyness (Jul 25, 2012)

dirtyolsouth- thanks for the reminder on limiting google to just searching MP!
I get frustrated by the forum search tool and now have an awesome alternative.


Reminder:  
If you want to search use google to search this site without going to advanced try:
site:marijuanapassion.com after your search term(s)


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jul 25, 2012)

Just one tidbit when I built mine hammy told me he actlly let's his stems go down itno the water just a bit.  Once I did this my cloning percentage went way up.  It will work either way but IMO its a little more affective


----------

